

Amazon accuses Apple & publishers of collusion - eykanal
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/class-action-suit-targets-apple-and-five-publishers-for-price-fixing.ars?comments=1&start=80#comments-bar

======
eykanal
My main question is, given that Apple saw that Amazon was able to price
everything really low, why didn't Apple do the same? Wouldn't they consider
that lower pricing would mean more people buying, particularly at the magic
$9.99 level?

